# Stuffed Artichokes & Stuffed Jalapeños



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Artichokes for two...I made three, one for tomorrow’s breakfast.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Guessing you took the choke out? 

That looks very elegant.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, choke removed.:smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I literally started to drool seeing this, now my keyboard is so slick I can hardly type. Good grief, you need to write a cookbook, it would be a best seller.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Only three peppers? Too much trouble for just three, I do stuffed jalapenos 20 at a time. Breakfast, lunch and dinner. :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s all I had in the house...next time I go to the market I’ll get 20 :biggrin2:
or more and make up a bunch...I fried them in olive oil for several minutes,
turning them...then I covered the pan shut down the flame and let them soften up in the covered pan.

They were just right, not too soft and not too hot. 

How do you make yours?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm retired and have no where the time and energy Two Knots has.
I would need three of me to accomplish half of what she does.
And an extra wife as well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I'm retired and have no where the time and energy Two Knots has.
> I would need three of me to accomplish half of what she does.
> And an extra wife as well.



You need her husband who does the dishes! 
When I look at the 5000sq ft houses on the Internet, my first thought is who would do the cleaning? :wink2:


----------

